# valeting needed by saturday



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

looking for a decent valeter, as need coupe doing inside out, swirl removal would be great,although dependant on price as budget tight as off 2 trax sunday

ideas??
newport/cardiff,ebbw vale,merthyr n surrounding areas,swansea area at last resort


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

im in swansea ,


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

i dont mind doing swansea at a stretch,can u pm me some prices and have u done any cars on here?

cheers peter, see u saturday


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

thanks andy


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

got me camera ready so best make yaself look nice for the viewing DW public  :lol:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

welsh-andy said:


> got me camera ready so best make yaself look nice for the viewing DW public  :lol:


I'll look forward to that, spoken to Peter a few times on the phone, so it'd be nice to put a face to the voice. C'mon Peter, don't be shy now  :wave:


----------



## GVS (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi mate im in Ebbw vale if interested !


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

gareth check the date i did the job weeks ago


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

A good effort though lol


----------

